# Keep shows + rotate new



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I have several groups setup for my 2 year old's shows, wherein we have tivo set to keep no more than 3 of each program. We wish tivo would automatically delete the oldest show to make room when it finds a newer one to replace it. That way the 3 shows in each folder would be "newer" and would not sit until we manually deleted one and waited for another episode to be recorded.
Pete


----------



## dkroboth (Jan 25, 2002)

I take it because of disk space issues you can't turn "keep until I delete" off for this show? 

The behavior you want is standard when KUID is off. You just run the risk that something else would delete the show first.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Actually, that's not a bad suggestion. Disk space is not too problematic, and my kid's shows are not a priority.

Thanks,
Pete


----------

